# Zinc poisoning



## Trish (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
I entered a thread a few days ago asking for advice about my very ill African Grey Parrot. Unfortunatley he had to be put to sleep yesterday. It tuned out he had Zinc poisoning. I racked my brains over where he could have got this from then I searched on google & found a site that was all about testing Parrot toys & euipment for Zinc. It turns out that most of the toys etc that are for sale on the open market today, even though are specially designed for parrots, contain Zinc. I find it unbelievable that manufacturers of such items can make and sell them knowing that they are a potential hazard! I would like to urge all other bird owners to look up this site and take the appropriate action in checking the cages & toys that you have lovingly provided for your avian family members. Not only do I have to come to terms with the loss of a much loved pet but I also have to deal with fact that It was because of me that he died however nieve ,innocent & well meaning my actions were. 
To find the web site I entered 'Zinc Poisoning' into the search box then scrolled down till I came across 'Testing your parrots toys for Zinc'. 
Thankyou for taking the time to read this.


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, i will go and check it out. 

I lost both my cockateils from the fumes coming off a non stick baking tray, so i know how stressfull it is loseing them - when it's something that you could have prevented.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry you've lost your grey :sad: I lost a cockatoo a few years ago and it was heartbreaking. I still have 2 cockatoos, 2 greys, 2 maximillian pionus and a blue and gold macaw, as well as a number of cockatiels, yellow sided conures, finches and quails. Thanks for bringing this here, I will go and have a look at the site now. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

This is just terrible, my god! I am so sorry for your loss, and yes I well be looking into it. This just sickens me to death.

R.I.P


----------



## choc-lab-wanted (Jan 2, 2009)

My cockatiel died about 3 years ago after it had eaten some of my sisters GCSE artwork.

So just something to note.


----------

